# Rohrkolbengewächse



## Reinhard_NRW (14. Juni 2007)

was haltet ihr davon?
könnte sie bekommen und vielleicht am teich pflanzen.


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Aber nur den Minirohrkolben.

Der wird auch schon über 1 Meter hoch und zieht Rhizome ohne Ende.
Der ist Traumhaft schön und die exklusivere Sorte.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Hi,

die großen __ Rohrkolben nur in dafür geeignete Gefäße setzen!!!!

Z.B. Maurerkübel, eckig oder rund, haben wir auch so gemacht, ein paar Löcher reinbohren, dann geht das schon. Und selbst durch diese Löcher suchen sich die Rhizome ihren Weg, glaub mir.............. 

Denn wenn die Folie durch ist, ist's eh zu spät........ 

Dann lieber die paar Euro für'n Kübel ausgeben................:beeten:


----------



## jochen (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch Bilder auf Lager bei dem der __ Rohrkolben eine 1mm Teichfolie zerstörte.

Ich schreibe hier von Rohrkolben, kein __ Schilf, oder Bambus.

Die Frage soll wirklich nicht provokant sein, mich interessiert das einfach...

Bilder von Rohrkolben die die Folie zerstörten, habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, 
oder anders gefragt, wer hat von euch schon selbst Erfahrungen gemacht bei dem der Rohrkolben die Teichfolie zerstörte.

Wenn ja, wäre es interessant zu wissen was für eine Sorte an Rohrkolben der Übeltäter war. 

Habe nämlich selber Rohrkolben am Teich...

__ Zwergrohrkolben (Typha minima)....im Teich, im Substrat ohne Schutz,

Schmalblättriger Rohrkolben (Typha angustifolia).... im Pflanzenfilter in einer Box mit vielen Löchern im Lavabruch,

und hoffe das alles gut geht...


@ Reinhard,

was für eine Sorte würdest du bekommen?


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Hallo Jochen,
wenn du den Großen nimmst, dann könnte das vielleicht wirklich passieren.

Wir haben gestern meinen kleinen rausgeholt und das war schon nicht einfach.
Die Rhizome sind teilweise wirklich mächtig und ein Küber mit Sicherheit bei dem großen Rohrkolben nicht falsch.


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Hallo Jochen,

ich hatte das ja schon mal an anderer Stelle erwähnt. 
Vor dem großen __ Rohrkolben wird öfters gewarnt (selbst Verkäufer wie Werner warnen!) ... Bilder hab ich jedoch noch nicht gesehen - Tante Google aber auch noch nicht dazu befragt. 
Die Rhizome hätten m.M.n. aber das Potential.
Nachdem ich zuerst auch nicht glauben wollte, das __ Schilfrohr sowas fertig bringt, haben mich Roland und weitere User eines besseren belehrt.
Seither bin ich da lieber etwas vorsichtiger. Mein bisschen Schilfrohr sitzt in einem Gefäß, welches ich mal wieder kontrollieren sollte. 
Der große Rohrkolben wuchs in Ermangelung von geeignetem Substrat rückwärts und flog vor einigen Wochen komplett raus. 
Jetzt ist mir etwas wohler, denn genau dort befand sich auch eine ziemlich große Folienfalte.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Hi.

Aber mit __ Zwergrohrkolben (Typha minima) passiert sowas nicht oder?


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Aber mit Zwergrohrkolben (Typha minima) passiert sowas nicht oder?


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Hallo allerseits,

ich werd hier noch ganz kirre   Ich habe ein Typha latifolia. Durchsticht der die Folie???? Oh Mann, ich weiß noch nichtmals, ob der im Topf ist. Wenn es nicht regnen würde - aus Eimern - würde ich schnell mal schauen... Aber wachsen tut der, wie nix Gutes...


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Das sieht doch ziemlich nach dem Großen aus.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rohrkolbengew%C3%A4chse

Na, dann mal viel Spaß beim Teichflicken


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Na super, das hier ist ein 1 A __ Rohrkolben - ohne Pflanzgefäß. Und nu??? Rausrupfen???


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*



> Die „Wurzelstöcke“ sind stärkereich und nach Abkochen essbar.


 (Quelle: Wikipedia)

Na immerhin


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Hi Anke,

das ist doch kein Beinbruch... such Dir ein stabiles Gefäß (Edelstahl z.B.) und pflanz ihn dort rein.. aufessen ist dann eher die letzte Lösung


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Aber vielleicht schafft es ja auch unsere Folie aus dem Straßenbau   Also Rino (meine Mann) ist völlig gelassen...und sagt: "die ist aus dem Autobahnbau". Sein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Bis nächstes Wochenende muss die Folie noch halten


----------



## wp-3d (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht schafft es ja auch unsere Folie aus dem Straßenbau   Also Rino (meine Mann) ist völlig gelassen...und sagt: "die ist aus dem Autobahnbau". Sein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Bis nächstes Wochenende muss die Folie noch halten




Hallo Anke

Meine Folie ist auch aus dem Baubereich, 3mm.
Der Teich besteht ca. 25 Jahre mit frei ausgepflanzten __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, __ Kalmus, __ Lilien und Blutweiderrich. Bei meiner dicken Folie gab es bisher noch kein Problem. 
Ich kenne nicht die Dicke deiner Folie, aber ab 2mm dürfte es keine Probleme mehr geben, da diese als Rhizomsperre für Bambus angeboten wird.

 

m.f.G. Werner


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rohrkolbengewächse*

Werner: YOU MAKE MY DAY


----------

